# Menu-Links, Sub-Links, Normale-Links



## deepgreen (5. Oktober 2002)

ich habe nicht gesucht, da ich nicht weiss ich nach das suchen soll bzw. kann. 

achja, da ich mich nicht so gut mit CSS auskenne, habt mitleid mit mir wenn ich was falsches sage. 

ich möchte auf einer homepage 3 verschiedene linktypen erstellen.

hauptmenu-link:
soll fett und ohne unterstrich sein
bei visited link sollt es wieder fett und ohne unterstrich sein

sub-menu-link:
soll ohne unterstrich aber auch nicht fett sein

normale-links:
also alles andere, sprich was ein benützer so eingibt.

mein problem sind, nicht die befehle sondern ich weiss nicht wie ich 3 verschiede links in classen definieren kann.

kann mir da vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (5. Oktober 2002)

<style type="text/css">
.meineklasse
{
//eigenschaften
}
</style>

<a class="meineklasse">

eigenschaften wie text-decoration:none gibts bei http://selfhtml.net


----------

